# looking for lighting system



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

i'm looking for a store in ontario that deals with Hamilton lighting what i'm looking for is a 

5' Cebu Sun 3 Metal Halides 250 watt & 4-80Watt T5 HO Lighting System


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

MOPS.ca used to sell them, but I believe not any more.

JLAquatics (in BC though) sells them.


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

J&L are out if stock right now


Sent from my space ship


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Found them at Canadain reef supply and they are a great deal


Sent from my space ship


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Someone is selling one in AP.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

notclear said:


> Someone is selling one in AP.


1000$, great deal comes with good bulbs and upgraded ballasts
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds//showproduct.php?product=35343


----------

